# Reviewing a school cookbook?



## vksystacom (Nov 13, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Vicki, while I appreciate what you're trying to do, it is most uncool to join a group just to tout a product. In most cases the moderators will consider it spam, and delete the post.

But, that aside, there are rules of the game to book reviewing; one of them being that there are no conditions imposed. No ethical reviewer would make the kind of promise you ask for.

If you want to submit a copy for possible review I invite you to do so with no strings attached. Send it to: Reviews Editor, Cheftalk.com, 2241 Westover Ave., North Riverside, IL 60546.

BTW, do not get upset if you recieve few or negative reviews. While you are, no doubt, excited about the project, reviewers are less than enamoured with such books. They all look and sound exactly the same---which, given the way they're produced, makes sense. By and large they are poorly edited. And the recipes are mostly unproved.


----------

